# The lights are on (but is anybody home?)....



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

Just noticed this VVVV






The little green light in the top left of my avatar which when hovered over pops up with a 'online now' message. Is this part of last night's upgrade because I am sure I haven't seen it before?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

I assume this can be disabled in my preferences if I could be bothered?


----------



## snorri (16 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I assume this can be disabled in my preferences if I could be bothered?


I am reliably informed the light can only be disabled when the member is actually out on the road on his/her bike.


----------



## summerdays (16 Oct 2014)

snorri said:


> I am reliably informed the light can only be disabled when the member is actually out on the road on his/her bike.


That will be hard for quite a few


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

Please can the mods edit my title? I have somehow put the bracket in the wrong place N(othing to do with the fact I was rushing to post my find before anyone else )


----------



## summerdays (16 Oct 2014)

Done


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2014)

See my announcement post, here: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/site-upgrade-features-and-fixes.167216/

Specifically ...


Shaun said:


> Visual online status indicator (green icon on top left corner of avatar) showing if member has been active in the last 30 mins. You can change the setting for your account here: http://www.cyclechat.net/account/privacy


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

Thanks Shaun, I was just off trying to break things tinkering around there when you replied. The light is still on even though I have unticked the option. Does it have a 30 minute delay?

T(hanks Summerdays )


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Does it have a 30 minute delay?



Yes - your current session data will need to expire from the database for the privacy change to take effect.


----------



## snorri (16 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> . The light is still on even though I have unticked the option. Does it have a 30 minute delay?)


It's off now Skol.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

snorri said:


> It's off now Skol.


Is this like a fridge light?


----------



## Shaun (16 Oct 2014)

I've purged you ... better?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

Shaun said:


> I've purged you ... better?


I feel violated!


----------



## I like Skol (16 Oct 2014)

Perhaps if I tap the light with my finger? Is it hot?


----------



## Crackle (16 Oct 2014)

Potsy said, your lights often on but there's nobody home.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Oct 2014)

Well, 24hrs later and the light is still on.

I have checked my preferences and these show the box unticked...










What gives Shaun, have I broken it?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> What gives Shaun, have I broken it?


Yes.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2014)

I had assumed that you can see the light on, because it's a privacy thing - and your online status isn't private to you. But no one else can see it, if your settings are right.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Potsy said, your lights often on but there's nobody home.


Oi I said that in strictest confidence


----------



## I like Skol (24 Oct 2014)

Still got the little green light on. I am not interested in hiding my forum activities but it mildly annoys me that I am supposed to have control of the light but am powerless to make it do my bidding!!!!

I want the head of the software writer on a platter as an example to the rest of his type that this sort of thing is not acceptable


----------



## jefmcg (24 Oct 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Still got the little green light on. I am not interested in hiding my forum activities but it mildly annoys me that I am supposed to have control of the light but am powerless to make it do my bidding!!!!
> 
> I want the head of the software writer on a platter as an example to the rest of his type that this sort of thing is not acceptable


Only you can see that light, no one else can. 

<philosophical>You can't hide from yourself</philosophical>


----------



## Cuchilo (25 Oct 2014)




----------

